# Omg!!



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I just saw this on Craigslist and I am stunned. I would be getting that dog out of my house if it showed aggression toward my toddlers. Some people are just too stupid.

Advice about my wolfdog.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tollerated???


LOL


While I could not personally own a wolf dog myself, I think they are beautiful. But, they are not for everyone. What scares me is the amount of breeders who sell them. This is part wild animal! They need space, exercise, etc. Dogs do as well but wolves...are different. Some people make wonderful owners and some people should not even own dogs. This lady is putting her children at great risk and the wolf dog will get complete blame when it hurts someone. 

I have a "friend" who has a wolf dog and it scares me what I see happening in their home. The way her dog is "trained" is ridiculous. I could go on and on about it. 

This person should give up her pet and either get a dog or just focus on her kids...and her ability to spell.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is the dog preggers? That is most likely the source of the aggression. The thing I don't get is why breed a dog while you know nothing about breeding (which is clear when your asking for advice on CL)


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Tollerated???
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...



Maybe she needs to give up her kids as well? For myself I wouldn't want a hybrid dog because I am not much of a trainer. I would certainly NOT have 1 around toddlers and I would NOT be breeding it. It scares me to think this woman lives somewhere local to me.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If the breeder has been breeding these dogs for 27 years, they should be able to be plenty of help and support. I guess 27 years doesn't necesarily mean anything. If I read it right, it was the breeder who actually bred the dog for the poster? And they are no more help than that. Sad. I guess there are wolf dog bybs too.


----------



## zontee (Oct 12, 2012)

i hate people like that.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I personally don't think anyone should be intentionally breeding wolf hybrids in the first place. Lets deal with finding homes for the ones that currently exist and leave that part of nature well enough alone. Wolves are still wild animals our dogs are not and it took a long time to get them that way, why go backwards. And I know that wolf hybrids sometimes make ok pets, too many don't because they need more space/exercise/freedom than the average dog.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmmm, Craigs List Ad has been taken down. Someone's obviously complained.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Hmmm, Craigs List Ad has been taken down. Someone's obviously complained.


She may have taken it down herself since she was clear she didn't want any criticism. The gist of it was that she had a recently bred wolf hybrid - 75% Timerwolf, 25% malamute and was concerned because it was showing aggression toward her toddlers! She wanted suggestions on how to deal with the issue.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hahaha, I can just imagine some of the replies she received!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Speechless.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i feel terrible for the dogs, but imo the owner gets what they deserve. it is terribly sad that that dog will most likly be put to sleep, but i suppose its a much better ending then being used as a puppy machine to make money and live a life unfufilled and miserable due to the owners ignorance.

it may be harsh, but if that persons children get bitten she has no one to blame but herself, and hopefully it frightens her away from ever owning a dog again or at least gets her butt in gear learning all she can on the subject.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> i feel terrible for the dogs, but imo the owner gets what they deserve. it is terribly sad that that dog will most likly be put to sleep, but i suppose its a much better ending then being used as a puppy machine to make money and live a life unfufilled and miserable due to the owners ignorance.
> 
> it may be harsh, but if that persons children get bitten she has no one to blame but herself, and hopefully it frightens her away from ever owning a dog again or at least gets her butt in gear learning all she can on the subject.


If the children do get bit though, they are the ones that will suffer the most from it  It's not fair to them to be put in that situation.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I would be afraid that a wolf hybrid would do far more than just bite toddlers especially if she is pregnant. Once the puppies are born those children could get seriously hurt or killed if they come near them.


----------

